# Music for slideshow?



## Morgante (Jul 26, 2012)

Could you advise me of the music to be included in a slideshow of photos?
They are good all kinds but it should be easy by listening to music without repentin
the changes of intensity.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Difficult to say without knowing what the photos are like. Any Vivaldi concerto (not the Four Seasons though, too famous and therefore distracting) might do.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Satie perhaps? 

Also a lot of peaceful sounding instrumental music from Baroque and Classical eras without marked dynamic changes.

Minimalist music, provided the piece is not too long, or John Adams.

These examples are rather general - if you told us what the photos are, perhaps some specific piece would spring to my mind. Also - what lenght the piece should be? I do not really like when you make a cut or fade out in the middle of the piece.

Best regards, Dr


----------

